# Favorite crime show.



## tagzard (Aug 10, 2011)

I can name over 20 crime shows. I just want to know which one is your favorite.

Mine is law and order.

What is yours?


----------



## 1234turtles (Aug 10, 2011)

i like monk


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Aug 10, 2011)

Does Breaking Bad count?


----------



## Scott-105 (Aug 10, 2011)

I like Law and Order Criminal Intent.

And CSI Miami. I don't know what I like best.


----------



## AlanJohn (Aug 10, 2011)

I love Law and order.
CSI: Las vegas.
And X-files (if that even counts)


----------



## Slyakin (Aug 10, 2011)

Bones.
Law and Order.

And then they had to fucking cancel Law and Order.


----------



## nasune (Aug 10, 2011)

My favourite? Definitely Columbo. Another show I like (it's more like a comedy though) is Psych.


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 10, 2011)

The wire.

Very few things have come close to it for me and since watching it I am far more picky about my crime related shows.


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 10, 2011)

Criminal Minds is my fav, by far


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Aug 11, 2011)

Dexter.


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Aug 11, 2011)

Law and Order: SVU
NCSI
CSI: Miami
Criminal Intent


----------



## Presto99 (Aug 11, 2011)

If  Psych  counts, then it's DEFINITELY my favorite! That show is so amazing. Mainly cause most of it is awesome comedy, but "I suppose" it counts as a crime show.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Aug 11, 2011)

Human Target (if that counts)
24
Chuck


----------



## Gahars (Aug 11, 2011)

I don't know if it counts, but I would put my vote towards Dexter.

EDIT: Also, if this counts, Burn Notice. Love that show, and having Bruce Campbell as one of the mains certainly helps.


----------



## smash_brew (Aug 11, 2011)

law & Order SVU is by far the best crime show currently on tv.


----------



## Satangel (Aug 11, 2011)

Dexter
The Shield

And Witse, but that's a Belgian show.


----------



## jargus (Aug 25, 2011)

Not entirely about crime, but I'll say Kamen Rider W


----------



## qlum (Aug 25, 2011)

The Wire is easily the best crime show there is if not the best tv show overall especially season 4 is brilliant.


----------



## impizkit (Aug 25, 2011)

Dexter
Breaking Bad
Burn Notice
Weeds
X Files
Lie To Me

The list can go on and on, these are my favs though.


----------



## cosmiccow (Aug 25, 2011)

Breaking Bad


----------



## basher11 (Aug 25, 2011)

All C.S.I. and Law and Order.

can't get enough of them


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 25, 2011)

Law and Order.


----------



## BionicC (Aug 25, 2011)

Has to be Castle for me.


----------

